# Moving to Port Credit (Mississauga)



## dkurien (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi everyone. We're a young family who've finally decided to leave our downtown Toronto condo life, and move out to Port Credit sometime in April. We just put in a offer for a town-house on South Service Road.

We have a 4 year old son, who will be attending kindergarten in September. We wanted to know what some of the good schools are in the area (public schools & catholic schools). We'd also love to meet other families with kids in his age group.

We're very excited about the move, and want to learn more about the Port Credit community in general. What's family life like there ? Where do people shop for everyday groceries ? What do people do for fun ? Is there a community center where people congregate ? How would one get more involved ? 

Appreciate any insight you could provide.

Thanks very much!
Denny & Mary
(city-slickers moving to the burbs!)


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

dkurien said:


> Hi everyone. We're a young family who've finally decided to leave our downtown Toronto condo life, and move out to Port Credit sometime in April. * We just put in a offer for a town-house on South Service Road.*
> 
> We have a 4 year old son, who will be attending kindergarten in September. * We wanted to know what some of the good schools are in the area (public schools & catholic schools). *We'd also love to meet other families with kids in his age group.
> 
> ...


So you've put in an offer on a specific house and you're only now wanting to know about the local schools? Did it ever occur to you to at least ask the realtor? Or resort in extremis to google?

I'm quite sure that in Port Credit, people shop in a variety of different places. It's only about a half hour drive from downtown, so why don't you go and look around?

Jeez.


----------



## dkurien (Mar 2, 2015)

*Mineola Public School or St. Domenic Catholic School*

I guess I should've been more specific - we're trying to decide whether we should send our kid to Mineola Public School or St. Domenic Catholic Separate School. Any insights to offer ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dkurien said:


> Hi everyone. We're a young family who've finally decided to leave our downtown Toronto condo life, and move out to Port Credit sometime in April. We just put in a offer for a town-house on South Service Road.
> 
> We have a 4 year old son, who will be attending kindergarten in September. We wanted to know what some of the good schools are in the area (public schools & catholic schools). We'd also love to meet other families with kids in his age group.
> 
> ...




You aren't moving to the boonies - talk about a downtown bias! You make it sound like the suburbs are a different country :confused2:

Everything that exists in Toronto exists in Mississauga. Actually, it is easier to find large grocery stores in the burbs than it is downtown as they are everywhere. And Port Credit is only a few minutes (longer during rush hour) from dead downtown Mississauga so everything is easily accessible. Square One is just up the street and it is the largest mall in the area.

As for schools - your kids will go their local school (the closest one to your home). If schools were a consideration you should have looked into them before purchasing a house.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dkurien said:


> I guess I should've been more specific - we're trying to decide whether we should send our kid to Mineola Public School or St. Domenic Catholic Separate School. Any insights to offer ?



Shouldn't that depend on whether or not you are Catholic?


----------



## dkurien (Mar 2, 2015)

My wife's catholic .. would that do ?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well my grandaughter attended Appleby College. A well regarded private school in the area.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

dkurien said:


> I guess I should've been more specific - we're trying to decide whether we should send our kid to Mineola Public School or St. Domenic Catholic Separate School. Any insights to offer ?


Why don't you go and visit both? Talk to the Principals, ask who's on the Parents' Council and give a few a phone call. Use the School Board's website.

Or ask a bunch of strangers on the internet.

Jeez.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

GWH64 has a good point: visit the school (but be aware that they are trying to sell a 'product' to you ;-) ).

Based on the info at the Fraser Institute website, it looks like St Dominic took a dive in 2013-2014 (from 8.3 to 7.3, that's a lot. What is going on there? They also seem to have more ESL students (often brings the results down) and almost 50% of their students are special needs? 
St Dominic Separate School Mississauga Ontario Academic school ranking


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dkurien said:


> My wife's catholic .. would that do ?



You don't have to be Catholic to send a child to a Catholic school but I wonder why anyone would do so if they weren't Catholic so it is up to you and your wife and whether or not A) you are raising your child Catholic or B) are OK with sending your child to a Catholic school despite not raising them as a Catholic.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

OldPro said:


> Well my grandaughter attended Appleby College. A well regarded private school in the area.



Appleby College is in Oakville which is a ways away from Port Credit.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Dufferin-Peel Catholic School Board only allows different faiths in their secondary education. For elementary schools, both the parents and the children need to be Catholics.

We sent our son to a catholic school for some years, as they had the best school in the region. Big difference with the public school. Didn't kill him, didn't make him a Catholic. ;-)


----------

